# OT: New MacPro.... OMG!



## hassiman (Jun 10, 2013)

http://www.apple.com/mac-pro/


----------



## camner (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah, it's pretty impressive!  BUT, no pricing, and several of the apple news sites said in their own words, "It's going to be pricey..."

What I've done twice now is to buy a used Mac Pro that was about 2 years old...each time I got a fabulous machine that will last me quite a while for a very reasonable price.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 11, 2013)

Beautiful, eh?    I've recently sold my 2 Mac Pros as I don't need so much power now, but I'd be a very happy bunny if I did need it.


----------



## camner (Jun 11, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Beautiful, eh?    I've recently sold my 2 Mac Pros as I don't need so much power now, but I'd be a very happy bunny if I did need it.


It is, indeed, truly a work of art as only Apple can do it.  I'm not going to be able to justify the cost, though, which I suspect will be very high. So, in some ways I'm glad it's too expensive.  I just bought my 2nd used Mac Pro (2010 model) after 5 years with my 2006 Mac Pro, and I'd probably be bummed right now if Apple made a machine that was only a few hundred bucks more than my used MP.

I suppose I don't really need a Mac Pro, though I enjoy having a lot of memory and expansion ability.  I run 4 drives all the time (System, Data, TM, and a second backup drive), and since I don't have Thunderbolt, I don't think using external drives for everything except the System drive would make me happy.  I sure wish Apple would go back and produce a tower that wasn't so high end (in effect, something between the Mini and the Pro).


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 11, 2013)

It looks just like one of my Ikea plantpots!


----------



## jimburgess (Jun 11, 2013)

camner said:


> I'm not going to be able to justify the cost, though, which I suspect will be very high. So, in some ways I'm glad it's too expensive.


What makes you think it will be prohibitively expensive??


----------

